# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  SVEN PS-80BL – музыка в кармане

## Labs

Компания SVEN представляет на белорусском рынке новую портативную акустическую систему PS-80BL. Новинка упакована в прочный компактный алюминиевый корпус, долго держит заряд батареи, имеет Bluetooth и способна играть по-настоящему громко. Отличное решение для пикников на природе!

Портативная акустика SVEN PS-80BL легко помещается в кармане. При всей своей миниатюрности она отлично справляется с современной музыкой – играет новинка качественно и громко. PS-80BL по плечу даже басы – за их глубину и внушительность отвечает встроенный пассивный излучатель.

Модель оснащена встроенным FM-радио и слотом для microSD-карт. Благодаря Bluetooth акустика SVEN PS-80BL может проигрывать музыку напрямую со смартфона или планшета. Она способна поддерживать устойчивую беспроводную связь с портативными устройствами на расстоянии до 10 метров. Кроме того, ее можно подключить к источнику звукового сигнала традиционным проводным способом.

Благодаря емкому встроенному аккумулятору в 2000мА*ч портативная акустика SVEN PS-80BL способна долго работать без дополнительной подзарядки.

*Особенности:*
• Беспроводная передача сигнала по Bluetooth.
• Возможность управления переключением треков.
• Проводная/беспроводная передача аудиосигнала.
• Встроенный проигрыватель аудиофайлов с карт памяти micro SD.
• Встроенное FM-радио.
• Алюминиевый корпус.
• Радиус действия до 10 метров.

----------

